# Insurance, cheap, now,thx



## lv2lvubb (Jan 7, 2022)

Need cgeap insurance, anyone ????


----------



## lv2lvubb (Jan 7, 2022)

I need some cheap insurance, any ideas???


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Google it.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Cheap insurance is like no insurance. they both have about the same coverage.
Geico is a good place to start.
Also make sure they cover rideshare stuff
~~ $125 start per month


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Good insurance isn’t cheap, and cheap insurance isn’t good


----------

